# Tank-Grown Lilly



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

I grew this in the tank in my sig line. It now resides in my pond. It came from a pack of bulbs/tubers at Wally World, I'm not really sure what it is.

For reasons of family illness, I was far too busy to keep up my tank from late winter to late spring. I let the lilly basically take over and send up many floating leaves. I lost several plants during this time due to the shading, but, Family First. Just about the time things turned for the better in my family, I saw the bud of this flower growing towards the surface. Since the die-off of some of my other plants was basically done, I let the lilly go for it. Besides, I wanted to see what the flower would look like. After it reached the surface, I had to prop my tank lid up to keep from burning the flower.










Comments and/or questions welcomed!

Paul


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow. Just wow. Good job on the photography and I'm glad things are getting better with family.


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

I know I didn't really get any replies to this, but I have an update.

Not only did I grow the one lily flower, but at least 4-5 other flowers from that plant, in rapid succession. At least some of the flowers produced fertile seeds! I know I let some of them complete the flower cycle and sink into the tank (snails loved to eat the flower parts, they gathered there by the dozens).

Now I have a couple dozen of these lilly/lotus plants sprouted all over my tank! 
I have to post a pic soon, and should post one of the original plant in my pond, its leaves are huge!


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Please do. and a shot from the side of the tank would be cool. Even though it will probably just be a bunch of stems.

dale


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

*Lilly in new home*

As I mentioned earlier, the lilly now resides in my pond:
What the... the pic showed up during preview, I hit post and it was gone, I hope the link works. I'll try to fix later.









http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=3733&c=15

The photo is a bit misleading, the flowers are among leaves from my hardy lilies (the smaller smooth-edged leaves), but the leaves from this lilly plant are the larger ones with some texture to them, nearer the bottom of the photo.

This photo was taken on 8/15/06, you sure can tell it's an August pond pic, all plants are thriving to the point of being almost overgrown. You can't really tell from this shot, but there's next to no algae, and the water is very clear. (Sorry I didn't remove the yellowing and unsightly leaves before taking the photo.)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks great! Great shots! Those photos belong in a book! Great colors, and great plants.

-John N.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Any idea what kind of lilly it is?
I chunked a couple of those in my pond a while back. I also added a bunch of potted lillies, so I don't know if they sprouted or now.


----------

